# Annual Personal Gun Inventory



## Mini 14 (Dec 31, 2010)

Last night, I went through the safes and inventoried all my firearms (something I do every new year, just to remember what I have and get together a list for the insurance company). Its always an adventure, because as a dealer, I often forget about firearms that roll through the shop but never hit the sales floor because "I don't have one of those, and its cool!"

Is 179 too many?  

(I collect 22's, mostly old Winchesters, so of those, about 80 are 22 rifles. I love walking through the woods, thinking I'm 13 all over again, even though I'm closer to 13x4 than I am 13


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 31, 2010)

Guns are like prunes. Is one enough, are 179 too many?


----------



## editec (Dec 31, 2010)

It's good to have a hobby.

If things can make you happy, then by all means collect stuff.


----------



## Toro (Dec 31, 2010)

Went to a gun show a few weeks ago.

It was interesting.


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 1, 2011)

Toro said:


> Went to a gun show a few weeks ago.
> 
> It was interesting.



I like gun shows, well enough. I get very nervous around the guys who don't want to do a 4473. I've bought a couple of guns at shows that needed work (the prices aren't usually very good unless the guy doesn't know what he has, or it is broken) . One was a Remington Model 12 .22 pump, which I paid $50, restored and repaired, and have turned down $600 twice now. Gun shoots true and clean, and looks fantastic!

For the most part, I buy accessories and "hard to find" stuff at shows. And if a dealer sells me a gun "under the table," I always stop by the ATF table and let them know about it. To me, selling guns commercially is a privilege, not a right, and the ATF is my friend, not my enemy in that regard, so I look out for them as they have looked out for me.

Now when I sell a gun personally, I don't involve the ATF, but I don't buy the line at a gun show when a guy is standing in front of a table of 300 guns that "this is a private transaction between you and me, so we're not going to do the paperwork."

I understand the ATF's abhorrence of Gun Shows, and we really need to fix the problem. The easiest solution (to me) is that no gun can leave the show without a NICS number attached to the action. Game Over and everyone happy at that point.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 1, 2011)

179 is a good start.  How many rounds of ammo is too much?


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 1, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Last night, I went through the safes and inventoried all my firearms (something I do every new year, just to remember what I have and get together a list for the insurance company). Its always an adventure, because as a dealer, I often forget about firearms that roll through the shop but never hit the sales floor because "I don't have one of those, and its cool!"
> 
> Is 179 too many?
> 
> (I collect 22's, mostly old Winchesters, so of those, about 80 are 22 rifles. I love walking through the woods, thinking I'm 13 all over again, even though I'm closer to 13x4 than I am 13



Odd confession.  I would council against following this idiots lead.


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 1, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Last night, I went through the safes and inventoried all my firearms (something I do every new year, just to remember what I have and get together a list for the insurance company). Its always an adventure, because as a dealer, I often forget about firearms that roll through the shop but never hit the sales floor because "I don't have one of those, and its cool!"
> ...



Fuck you, huggy. You have your Care Bear collection, I have my guns.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 1, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Went to a gun show a few weeks ago.
> ...



Unless you are an agent in the ATF you are not their buddy.  They do an important job catching dangerous people.  They are not running a fan club.

Note to other readers:   As a private citizen I would follow the law when necessary otherwise keep your weapons inventory to yourself.  Bragging about how many weapons you own is foolish.  Anywhere.


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 1, 2011)

My guns all have name tags on them now.  Except for the Remington Rand I usually have with me.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 1, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Mini 14 said:
> ...



I'm sure you have a tiny penis and an obsession to have others believe you are virile.  How often does bragging about how many guns you have get you laid?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 1, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You are a RETARD, thanks for proving it once again.


----------



## HUGGY (Jan 1, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Mini 14 said:
> ...



Oh ....are you the next moron to tell on yourself?  Go for it idiot.  Maybe you'll get a brownie badge from the ATF.  Do what you want people.   If there ever was a time not to listen to fools it is here.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm down to seven,  and 3 of those are .22s,  a rifle, semi-automatic pistol and 6 shot revolver, for cheap well rounded target practice.

A good hunting rifle and shotgun, an AR-15 and a CC 9mm semi-automatic pistol round out my collection.

I also go to gun shows to buy parts and odd magazines,  best place to find them at reasonable prices with no S&H charges.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 2, 2011)

huggy has a point.....when i was talking about guns on here...i was advised to be quiet...due to the dangers of government agencies but mini is a licensed gun dealer...i would expect him to have a lot of things that as he says...he just comes across and cant pass up


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 2, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> Note to other readers:   As a private citizen I would follow the law when necessary otherwise keep your weapons inventory to yourself.  Bragging about how many weapons you own is foolish.  Anywhere.



So I shouldn't tell anyone about the tactical nuke I store in my basement?


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 2, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> huggy has a point.....when i was talking about guns on here...i was advised to be quiet...due to the dangers of government agencies but mini is a licensed gun dealer...i would expect him to have a lot of things that as he says...he just comes across and cant pass up



I'm licensed by the Federal Government. I do not own a single gun that they aren't aware of (even those which do not have serial numbers), and I am responsible for thousands I do NOT own personally.

If I wanted to hide a gun, there is no way I could. 

While I might advise unlicensed people to keep their guns to themselves, I do not have that luxury.

I suppose guys like Huggy would rather I was "just like all the rest" and kept a stash of untraceable guns somewhere, or that I fought constantly with the ATF because of their daily interaction in my business, but that just isn't the way I work. Huggy strikes me as the type that likely has a gun.....that no one knows about. If he walked into one of my stores, he would not be allowed to purchase a gun. 

I have an EXCELLENT relationship with ATF, no matter what Huggy thinks. Whenever they need anything of me, it is provided to them, and whenever I need anything from them, it is provided as well. I'll be rabbit hunting with my agent in a couple of weeks. He's a collector as well. I'm sure he's going to find Huggy's approach to "gun control" very amusing, as it is the exact same bullshit he battles every day. But what I think will bother him the most is finding out that we're not really buddies, even if we think we are.

Because Huggy says so.


----------



## editec (Jan 2, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Note to other readers: As a private citizen I would follow the law when necessary otherwise keep your weapons inventory to yourself. Bragging about how many weapons you own is foolish. Anywhere.
> ...


 
_Nah_, that's okay.

But _mum's the word_ on those ICBMs you've got siloed in your backyard.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 2, 2011)

I have nothing to hide, both of my weapons were purchased locally in the last 15 years, the Government knows all about them. Now they probably don't know I have 1100 carbine rounds and 700 30.06 rounds.


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 2, 2011)

editec said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



In general, it is common advice. I can't tell you how many people ask to buy guns from me "just between us. Private transaction and all.....you know?" wink win, nudge nudge.

It's never happened and it never will.

I don't have the luxury of hiding my firearms like Huggy does. It was one of the privileges I swapped for the privilege of selling guns commercially.

Guys like Huggy give responsible gun owners a bad name everywhere. "Hide your guns! Don't tell what you have! ATF is the bad guy! Dealers are too!"

You can't hide from the ATF anyway, especially when you come on a relatively busy, likely actively monitiored messageboard such as USMB and make an ass of yourself daily. 

I can't control private transactions. I don't advise in that regard. All I know is if a gun goes through my license, it is done by the book.

Even if that gun is headed to my personal safes.


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 2, 2011)

Guns in America are an iconic symbol meaning so many different things, they have approached religion in significance for some, will we ever lose the old west myths or the image of gallant soul protecting the nation against whoever is out to get us today? Probably not. 

repost

come to bed honey
i'll only be a little while
but you've been cleaning those guns all evening
they keep us safe dear
but it's cold up here
come to bed
be up in a bit
- ladder appears at window
- wife looks up surprised
- masked man puts his finger to lips
my husband is downstairs and armed
is he coming up soon
nah cleaning his guns
you look lonely
i am
- they talk
- ruffling sheets
honey what's all that noise up there
nothing dear you clean your guns
- quiet
dear i'm coming to bed now
- muffled reply
- sotto voce
oh she's sleeping so content
- says to himself
isn't it nice being secure
- hugs his gun close
- scene fades


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 2, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I have nothing to hide, both of my weapons were purchased locally in the last 15 years, the Government knows all about them. Now they probably don't know I have 1100 carbine rounds and 700 30.06 rounds.



No, they don't. We're not required to track ammo. Only to regulate the sale as per age requirements and other applicable ATF regulation. We don't have to have your name to sell you ammo.

I generally don't know how much ammo I have at home (because I don't like to show off my ammo like I do some of my rarer, nicer guns, and it isn't as hard to find, for me at least), but it really isn't as much as you'd think. I have a box or two of almost everything (if I have a gun, I have to have ammo to fire it), and a decent supply of the stuff I use regularly, but I don't have the storage area at home to keep thousands of rounds of ammo. If I need it, I just run to the closest store and grab it. The only thing I keep a lot of at home are 45 ACP, .22, and shotgun shells. The rest is just a box or two of each.

Incidentally, if you haven't found Winchester Super X CB Long Match 22 (NOT Long Rifle! so it won't work in all 22s), it is the BOMB for squirrels. Quietest stuff I've ever found for about $3/box. Out of the right rifle, it is no louder than a pellet gun. No lie.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 2, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I have nothing to hide, both of my weapons were purchased locally in the last 15 years, the Government knows all about them. Now they probably don't know I have 1100 carbine rounds and 700 30.06 rounds.
> ...



I don't shoot animals, well not until I have to. And I don't use 22's, I want to FEEL the weapon I am using when it goes off. If not I could just buy a pellet gun.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 2, 2011)

I looked in my safe and I found ZERO guns.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Guns are like prunes. Is one enough, are 179 too many?



Actually some firearms are not suitible for certain things. 
Like your wouldn't want to use a 300 win mag for close qurters home defense.
Nor would you want to go bear hunting with a 22


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> I looked in my safe and I found ZERO guns.



glad to know that.


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Guns are like prunes. Is one enough, are 179 too many?
> ...



I shot a squirrel once with a .308 at about 50 yards.

We never found any of him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



Thats my point. OVER KILL.


----------



## Douger (Jan 2, 2011)

How 'bout a 1922 M2 serial number 999 ?
513T SN 500
513S SN 500


----------



## editec (Jan 2, 2011)

Sure you've got your guns, alright.

But is that really enough protection?

Those damned nanny state progressives want to take away your_ home-defence_ rocket launchers, your _purely for personal protection_ flame throwers, your truck mounted autocannons.

I mean how's a patriot supposed to protect himself with such silly limits on his firepower?

It's getting so a man cannot lay out a field of fire much bigger than a city block without the AFT getting all upset about it.


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 2, 2011)

Can't go wrong with any of those, but if you ever want to get rid of the Springfield, call me!  

You're going to get a bump on that SN too....hell all of them.

Nice rifles! And EXACTLY my cup of tea!


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 2, 2011)

editec said:


> Sure you've got your guns, alright.
> 
> But is that really enough protection?
> 
> ...



I don't do the Class III stuff (thought about it, might still get it some day, but not willing to trade rights for that privilege just yet).

I'm fine with the semis and "down." Have no desire to blow stuff up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2011)

editec said:


> Sure you've got your guns, alright.
> 
> But is that really enough protection?
> 
> ...


I respect that


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 2, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Sure you've got your guns, alright.
> ...




I've set up a Trust for some items.  

Hey, there's always Joe's Stump Removal, LLC.  for removing trees and whatnot.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > I looked in my safe and I found ZERO guns.
> ...



Where did I say that I want to ban all guns?


----------



## westwall (Jan 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...






There's no such thing as overkill.  You can only kill something once!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2011)

westwall said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Mini 14 said:
> ...



Not really overkill is when you shot something and it explodes on impact and you go home with nothing to eat.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Well my apologies, but coming from my experiences those who do not have a gun could care less about gun rights or are for gun control and both in my view are the same. but thats just my point of view my opinion.


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So, that was an EPIC FAIL on your part.  An utter, pathetic fail.

I exercise my second amendment right to NOT own a gun.


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 2, 2011)

and you have ever right not to have a gun...with two small kids in the house...that is most likely a good decision....i just used trigger locks...till he was old enough to get his own rifle.....you do realize not all guns are handguns?


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 2, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> you do realize not all guns are handguns?



I did not know that!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



ok so is everything an epic fail with you or just when you are being the biggest horse ass?


----------



## xotoxi (Jan 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Not everything is an epic fail.  However, when you respond to my post that I do not own a gun and assume that I am anti-gun rights...that makes it a fail.

The fact that you posted an image...that makes it EPIC.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 2, 2011)

xotoxi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



OH well I am glad to see that you are exercising your second amendment right. However those of us who own firearms protect and defend our second amednment rights there by ensuring you are able to exercise your's.


----------



## westwall (Jan 2, 2011)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...







No, That's over-gunned...not overkill!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm looking to buy a few used guns soon.






After that I might pick up a few rifles, shotguns, pistols and revolvers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> I'm looking to buy a few used guns soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good for you


----------



## liebuster (Jan 15, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I don't shoot animals, well not until I have to. And I don't use 22's, I want to FEEL the weapon I am using when it goes off. If not I could just buy a pellet gun.



Don't diss the "mighty 22" There is a reason they call it "mighty"

I know a guy that used to go poaching for deer on private property with a .22LR


----------



## CMike (Jan 21, 2011)

All my guns are legally bought and registered.

Also I have a Concealed Pistol License.


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 21, 2011)

liebuster said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't shoot animals, well not until I have to. And I don't use 22's, I want to FEEL the weapon I am using when it goes off. If not I could just buy a pellet gun.
> ...



More deer have been killed with the 22 than any other caliber out there.

Of course, in most places, it is now illegal to shoot them with a 22.

Kill shot with a 22 is the head.....forget the heart.


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 21, 2011)

CMike said:


> All my guns are legally bought and registered.
> 
> Also I have a Concealed Pistol License.



Kudos, thanks, and "same here!"


----------



## westwall (Jan 21, 2011)

Mini 14 said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...






Actually it's the neck, specifically aiming for the carotid or the jugular.  The skull will deflect most .22 bullets.


----------



## liebuster (Jan 21, 2011)

I was thinking a 22 might not make it through the skull. A 22 mag might......

I saw somewhere a test that a guy did with a .22 and he put out a frozen turkey wrapped with clothing at something like 300 yards and found that the bullet almost made it though the whole turkey. 

I'll start looking.....Its been a while.


----------



## liebuster (Jan 21, 2011)

Here it is. The pictures are gone but the story isn't

Apparently he shot a partially frozen turkey at 250 and 300 yards wrapped in 3 layers of clothing with one of the rounds going through the turkey. 

Lethality of the 22LR- Results! - Sniper's Hide Forums


----------



## Mini 14 (Jan 22, 2011)

I've always heard to shoot for the head with a 22.

Being that it is illegal to shoot them with a 22 where I hunt (isn't it illegal almost everywhere now?), I've never tried it, but I know people who have, and the "king" of killing deer with a 22 (from his porch, no less) says he always shoots at the head. Then again, his backyard is average size, so he is taking short-range shots.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Jan 22, 2011)

To those who want to argue or discuss which caliber is the best, I would like for you to watch these two videos, it may re-enforce your argument, or it may give you a differant view on what you have for home defense.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKhMOfaYwvE&playnext=1&list=PLE5DCA2D6BD48BAA0&index=24[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w22M1DAQ59I&feature=related[/ame]


----------

